# Help name our female Rottweiler puppies?



## jusfine (May 22, 2010)

Appreciate any suggestions, humorous or not…

We got two 5 month old pups this past weekend and to be honest, the names the breeder had given them don't really suit them…

I kind of wanted to name them Lebron and D-Wade, but the wife gently reminded me* they are girls*...

Lumberjocks have not let me down yet!!



















Need something for this one befitting a guard dog!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Bailey…


----------



## RandyM68 (Jan 20, 2012)

Shameka, and Loquisha. It doesn't even matter how you spell it. I named my labs Buckwheat and *************************, but they were males.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Peggy Sue and Betty Lou


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Rosie and Ellen?

Or if they are supposed to be guard dogs, you could call them Hillary and Michelle (two nasty bitches no one wants to mess with).


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

Cathy that was one of my xs name she was mean as a pit bull probably be a good watch dog name


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

no dont name em that they are to good looking of dogs:>) look like rockwilders they are good guard dogs


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

REALLY good one, Charlie!


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

A couple of loookers there Randy…

Yip and Yap

Daisey and Minnie

Daphney and Thelma

I am sure you will come up with something…


----------



## ddockstader (Jun 21, 2009)

Walnut and Mahogany
Rosewood and Mesquite
Come on, guys. This is LUMBERJOCKS!


----------



## Dez (Mar 28, 2007)

Rotel and Tele! Although they are both Honeys And Sweeties!


----------



## Dez (Mar 28, 2007)

Unfortunately I love them all no matter the age! My wife and Gkids say I love my mix more than them!
Introducing Rocky - my shop buddy!


----------



## fussy (Jan 18, 2010)

Fang and Das Teufelhunden. Hey, they're guard dogs.

Steve


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

And for the other one, Bedrock.


----------



## KnickKnack (Aug 20, 2008)

A pair of names I always liked when we used them for a pair of gerbils we inherited a long time ago was…

"The one on the left" - which can be shortened to "left", or "leftie" 
and
"The one on the right" - which can be shortened to "right", or "rightie"

Don't be fooled into thinking we didn't know exactly which one was which, regardless of whether the one on the right was actually on the left or vice versa.


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

LJ theme…

Cherry and Maple, they are Canadian afterall.


----------



## rejo55 (Apr 5, 2012)

Compromise with the better half. Call 'em Lebrona and D-Wada. In the Romance languages the "a" in most cases makes it feminine. Unless, of course, you're talking about "la mano" (the hand), and I'd REALLY like to know the reason why the ancients decided that the hand was feminine and the foot (el pie) was masculine.

Have a good'un


----------



## jusfine (May 22, 2010)

Some excellent suggestions!

Will try them out later today… keep them coming please!


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

Lucy and Diana


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Tongue and Groove

Frick and Frack

Ping and Pang

Rapunzel and Greta

Greta and Garbo


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

Those are some beautiful Pups!


----------



## DeCarlo (Nov 6, 2010)

Lucy and Ethel

Marge and Lisa

Liz and Beth… come here Liz Beth…


----------



## superstretch (Jan 10, 2011)

+1 for Bailey, although I'm not sure Bedrock would work 

Then again, my Rottie is named Bump and my bro (pyamed) is named Thump


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

Beautiful dogs..dont use the racist suggestions..

How about Reed and Malloy? (Adam 12)

Gage and DeSoto (Emergency!)

Thelma and Louise…


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

How about Nancy and Jane, they are famous bitches too.


----------



## SteviePete (May 10, 2009)

Greta und Schatze. Start training now--it's quite a sight to watch 135 lb rotties dance for cookies. Party on Garth. s


----------



## jusfine (May 22, 2010)

I had a thought that if I liked one name, and called them both the same name, it would be perfect, wouldn't have to remember more than one…

My wife didn't think much of my plan, and she took the name Bailey for her dog (first photo) so I chose Shelby (doesn't sound too "girly" and might scare the FedEx guy).

Thanks for all your help!


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Great names…. just not very scary.


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

I'm surprised noone came up with Kate and Pippa yet…


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

Forrest and Delta ?

They're AWFULLY cute !!!!


----------



## jusfine (May 22, 2010)

Thanks Neil.

Charlie, I decided that they only have to LOOK scary…


----------



## muleskinner (Sep 24, 2011)

Since your soliciting names here, I'd go with Rip and Crosscut. Tell your wife they're their roller derby names.

(a lot of trainers recommend one or two syllable names with sharp distinctive sounds)


----------



## AKSteve (Feb 4, 2012)

Myrtle and Gertrude; and nickname them Myrty and Gerdy.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

Briggs…..and …..Stratton.


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

How about Lucy and Ethyl!


----------



## jusfine (May 22, 2010)




----------



## jusfine (May 22, 2010)

*Thanks for all your help, we have chosen some names!*


----------



## dbray45 (Oct 19, 2010)

I would name that one - Precious


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

Damm then I´m late again 
if they were mine I wuold call them 
Cheisel and scrub ….. both good to hog wood (flesh) from the boards(bones)

take good care of them and they will gard you with there life …. congrats with the kids .-)

Dennis


----------



## jusfine (May 22, 2010)

Thank you Dennis, sorry you were late again…


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

Yah and I don´t understand since My mom say I was born right on time ….. on my birthday

Dennis


----------

